# Kicker Mech



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

This is a mostly complete kicker mech. There are things I can't finalize, like the shoulder location, until a cloth manikin or body style is decided on. So I don't have the shoulder bar and arms on yet, but that won't take long.

I wasn't sure if I should put it here, or in the showroom, mods please move if needed.

photo | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
photo | Flickr - Photo Sharing! by Hippofeet, on Flickr


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, the preview looked fine. Now, I have double blank pics. Fail.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Mods, please delete, I will find the site test area and figure it out from there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hippo, the photos can be seen by others if they click on the title bars of the black squares. Don't know if Flickr works the same way, but for pictures stored in a Photobucket account, if you want the picture to appear in the post itself, you copy and paste the IMG code into the post.

Also, only complete props go into Showroom, so you were correct in not placing the thread there


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Well, I didn't really want it that way, but it works. Just wish I knew why I can't upload files from my iPad, on any site. I hate going through Flickr, it's so unprivate, lol.

Oh, and I did copy and paste the image code. Share, then select all, copy, and paste.

At least it's in the right place.

I'll get it figured out, I post pics all the time on another site, just need to mess up a few here, and it will be fine.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks interesting. Do you have video of it in action?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Nope. But I can take some this week, then figure out how to put it in. This is the first one I've been able to make that wasn't already paid for, and with a short deadline, so this one is to play with. I am trying to talk my boss into letting me make some of the mechs more self contained, with all the solenoids on manifolds, the controllers mounted in the mechs, and the triggers somewhere in it, so there will be just 1 electrical cord, and 1 airline into the mech. I wish the mech budget was bigger,lol.

I may end up making a mold, and making my own torsos out of thermoplastic or fiberglass, to contain all the components. So far, we have been using various cloth dummies to fill out the body, and it works fine, but I'd like to have a chest cavity to work with.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

What company do you work for?


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I will PM you.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm Definately Interested in seeing a video of the Mech in action.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

I would love to see this in action!


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok. I will have get some iPad video help from the unwifey.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes, that would be nice to see in action! It looks cool the way it's pictured.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Looks good I so love welded armatures, that thing is a tank! Can’t wait to see it in action.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Still not all put together, but I did finally get permission to build it up to what I was after.






the head is temporary, I need something stronger, but it will work until I get the costume.

I need a six output contoller, also supposed to be on the way.

Ill get some vid of the armature in action when I get it all set prior to putting on the costume. Honest!


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

It looks great so far. Can't wait to see him in action .


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

ok. here it is, in a very lame costume, but in action, at about 25 psi.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a wicked kicker prop Hippo! Love the panic-like motion. Killer man! Definitely gets your attention.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Would love to see how this thing works, very nice work. I'm getting ready to build one now myself.


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks. It has six cylinders, 1 for each knee joint, 1 at the waist, 1 for the neck up/down and 1 left/right, and 1 1/2 bore 4 inch cylinder for the shoulder joint where it pulls up. So 6 solenoids mounted on a manifold (sort-of) in the chest, and the controller (picoboo jr) mounted just below those. So 1 airline in, 1 12vdc power line in. I run different solenoids off each channel on the controller, never using the same channel for the same thing. So different channel for each knee and neck solenoid, then the shoulder and 1neck solenoid on whatever. Then I mess with the adjustable mufflers on the solenoids to tweek the speed, and test each cylinder one at a time to set the speed so it doesn't all move in unison. The waist cylinder swings it's hips, and I don't need cylinders there. I should add a hinge just above the waist cylinder, to allow the hips to swing left and right, as well as fore/aft. But I like it ok now, and it turned out to be a pretty tidy setup inside. It'll be all dressed up and caught in a barbed wire fence at the St Louis show. I'll get some really cushy zombie feet on it so it doesn't kick any shins, lol. If you are there, you can just open it's jacket and see the layout and joints.


----------

